# Beginners' sticky.



## Andy in Sig (11 Jun 2008)

Due to a recent steady trickle of new members asking essentially the same question about initial bike purchase, I floated a sticky on the subject in beginners which seems to have met with a largely favourable response. Would you care to offer a verdict?


----------



## Panter (16 Jun 2008)

I think its a good idea as I said on the other post.

I actually looked up this sub forum to suggest some more beginners stickies actually.
The likes of the ones that John the Monkey posts on sorting out your gears, group riding etc and whilst its not a big deal to search for the threads it would be nice to have them as stickies, anyone else agree?


----------

